# for sale texture machine



## swa (Aug 10, 2011)

Im looking to sell my texture rig. 300 gallon AST rig in a insulated box truck. there is only 260 hours on this bad boy. Pictures will be posted soon or sooner if interested.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## swa (Aug 10, 2011)

I will have pics on friday. What I have is a 2008 350 gallon AST Diesel Texture machine, Quincy Q.T. 7.5 (23) CFM. 25 hp Diesel motor. it only has 260 hours 300 ft hose I bought this brand new they made it for me and shipped it for me out of Seattle Washington. For the truck it is a 2001 Freightliner Box truck model fl-70 16 ft box with lift gate Engine is Caterpilar 3126 160 hp Diesel 5 speed 162,000 miles which is nothing for this kind of truck the box is insulated on the ceiling and floors. I do have a heater for the the box truck but i never installed it it always stayed real warm so i do have that new in the box still. The heater is a nice setup when installed it will run off the block of the engine. my price for the whole setup is $45000.00


----------



## bobrogers707 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Texture Truck*

Do you still have your'e texture rig?
If so, what are you asking for it?

Bob


----------

